# Now a build-a-long! FINISHED!



## Apex Predator (Sep 10, 2009)

This has turned into a build-a-long.   The original post starts below: 

I've started my next project.  It will be another pronounced R/D.  He gave me complete artistic freedom on this one.  I wanted to do something different, but feel I may have gone too far.  I had picked the bubinga and osage, and gave my wife the choice of the saddle piece.  I was thinking bubinga, but my wife selected the wenge.  I think it may have too much going on at once.  I have figured bubinga (my original plan), or osage for the limb faces.  What do you guys think?


----------



## stev (Sep 10, 2009)

I like it .cant wait till i get one .


----------



## Al33 (Sep 10, 2009)

No doubt it is going to look great no matter the wood combo but I like your first inclination to go back with the bubinga for the saddle piece. I like simple.


----------



## dpoole (Sep 10, 2009)

how can you go wrong with that pretty yellow wood ?


----------



## Bowana (Sep 10, 2009)

Bubinga for the saddle, bubinga limb faces with osage and horn tips.


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks good to me Marty, I think that will look awesome with wedge for the limb veners.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 10, 2009)

I love the bubinga riser you made for me!


----------



## baldfish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thats one fine looking riser Marty
Who's the lucky soon to be owner of that one
Lucky devil


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 10, 2009)

baldfish said:


> Thats one fine looking riser Marty
> Who's the lucky soon to be owner of that one
> Lucky devil



Yea that's what I want to know


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 10, 2009)

A nice fella at church is getting it for his uncle.  It's a surprise!


----------



## John Abbott (Sep 10, 2009)

Will the osage turn brown after the sun gets to it?


----------



## pine nut (Sep 10, 2009)

I think it will look great with osage limbs!


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 11, 2009)

The osage will make a transformation!  It will start to turn a golden honey brown over a few years.  The more sun it gets, the faster it turns.  Here is an aged osage limb.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 11, 2009)

Now why in crying out loud did you ask your wife to start with, iffin you didn't plan to do what she said??? Never can figure that out. Goes the same for her when she wants your opinion!!! 
But I am leaning like Al. Simple clean lines and color. You do beautiful work!!! 
I've never shot an apex predator but the fellas do seem to drool alot. So there must be something pretty special with them??!! 
Do you build ladies strength or just the manly mans strengths?


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 11, 2009)

It's grown on me since yesterday!

I can build anything you want TNGIRL.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 12, 2009)

I appreciate everyone's opinion.  I've decided to do the osage belly and bubinga back.  The riser overlay and tips will be osage.  Here is what decided it for me.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 12, 2009)

When some of the heated hunting frenzy quiets down a little, we will talk.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 17, 2009)

Here she is all glued up!


----------



## baldfish (Sep 17, 2009)

Dang thats so purdy
I ain't got the money for another one



yet


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## missalot (Sep 19, 2009)

hey apex im starting to really like the looks and the lines in your bows,what are your prices?


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 20, 2009)

I've got a website now John.  Check it out.

http://www.apexpredatorbows.com/


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 18, 2009)

This one came in too heavy and I set it aside and started a new bow for my customer.  Now I'm back on it.  Just look at the date on the photos if you are wondering when I did something.  Here we go! I'll play catch-up today, so you guys will be current with this build.

Here are the riser and tip overlay pieces built and layed out.  I am gonna use osage and wenge to match the riser.  The colors will look sharp!

















Here I am checking fit.  I will use this arc clamped on during glue-up.  I can add tape where there is light showing through.  The tip overlays don't take much pressure for a good fit.  I have beveled all the ends prior to gluing.











I'll glue it up tonight after work.


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 18, 2009)

This is what I found this morning.






I unclamped everything and cleaned up the edges.  After that I profiled the tips and re-filed the string grooves.  I was narrowing the tips some and found that I sanded out my grooves!  Normally I will keep a shallow groove to use as a guide when filing the final ones.  After painstakingly marking new grooves, I cut them with a triangle file, followed by a tile cutting coping saw blade, and finally a chainsaw file.  Slight mis-alignment issues can be corrected along the way when using a three step string groove cutting process.  I go slow and do a lot of visual inspections along the way.  I have to study the grooves from the belly, and then the back constantly.  I have found that certain woods blend better into the glass when sanding.  Osage is one of the best!  They are about 90% complete here.


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 18, 2009)

How about a messy work bench?






I got some riser shaping done this morning.  These wood combos are looking better as the bow takes more shape!


























I still have to do some shaping, but the rough shape is coming around.


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 18, 2009)

Time to fill the pores!  The grain on this wenge is fabulous, and I just love it.  It is very coarse though, and requires quite a bit of work finishing.   






I start with the bow sanded through 220.  I clean everything and spread the first coat of CA with my finger tip.











After it dries, I lay another coat down. 






 I have been applying three coats and then sanding.  Normally I have to touch up a few pores again.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Nov 18, 2009)

When you say it came in too heavy, how much too heavy?


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 18, 2009)

This one has already been spoken for Chris.  I was originally shooting for 48@28 and this one will finish 54@28.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Nov 18, 2009)

That's a fine lookin' bow Marty.  I'd put your craftsmanship up against anybody out there.


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 18, 2009)

I appreciate it Chris!


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 18, 2009)

Apex Predator said:


> This one has already been spoken for Chris.  I was originally shooting for 48@28 and this one will finish 54@28.



I am glad


----------



## robert carter (Nov 18, 2009)

A very fine bow and I agree with Chris.I`ve had a lot of longbows and yours are as good as any. I`m gonna have to get another myself.RC


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 18, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## gurn (Nov 19, 2009)

Dont know hide nor hair bout bow building, I'm saving that for retirement years, along with flint knapping. All I can say is thats gonna be ah right pretty work of art. Now get to it!! Were ah waitin.


----------



## Stickbow (Nov 19, 2009)

Mornin Marty,
Just wanted to put my two cents in. I haven’t been following for long; just found the thread. With work the way it is now-a-days I’m not on much. Anyway!... One question ... Do you try to outdo yourself EVERY time!? Man, I’m telling ya, this is one gorgeous bow and I’ll bet it shoots as good as or better than it looks. Can’t wait to see the finished product. Keep up the GREAT work!

Vern


----------



## rifleroom (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey Marty! Lookin' nice with this one as always! Just pm me when you get close to bein ready for okfenok!


----------



## Tikki (Nov 19, 2009)

I really like the look of the bow. Might fine!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 20, 2009)

Beautiful work as usual


----------



## pine nut (Nov 20, 2009)

Chris asked the question I was gonna ask!  I need another bow like a hole in the head but would have been sorely tempted!  Beautiful work Marty!  She's a real looker.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 20, 2009)

Waiting for the next pictures Marty!!!! I loved seeing those tips emerge from the wood!!!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 20, 2009)

There is not much to see different right now.  I've been filling the wood pores and sanding.  I've got her ready to spray now though.  I plan to spray tomorrow night.  Should be some finished photos soon.


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 22, 2009)

I should have some completed shots of this one up tomorrow.  Here is a shot of the riser just before spraying the final "frosting" coat.  Wow!


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 23, 2009)

Here she is guys!


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 23, 2009)

A few more!


----------



## Night Wing (Nov 23, 2009)

I really like the photo showing the bow fully strung.


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 23, 2009)

Awesome Marty, what wood is that in the throat of the Grip?


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 23, 2009)

Wenge!  Awesome ain't it?


----------



## rifleroom (Nov 23, 2009)

Man that thang is purty!


----------



## Rare Breed (Nov 23, 2009)

Great work I'm going to have to get me one!


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 23, 2009)

Great stuff there Marty.... man you got some skills!


----------



## Bowana (Nov 23, 2009)

You did a great job Marty!


----------



## F1Rocket (Nov 23, 2009)

That is one bow that the new owner and builder will be proud off. Awesome choice of woods and skill in utilizing the grain for appearance. Thanks once again Marty for sharing.


----------



## missalot (Nov 23, 2009)

man marty send that bow on over to alabama and let me try it out,,awsome looking.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 23, 2009)

hey marty,

that bow really turned out great. do you just do the "c.a." trick on the riser, it really seems to do the trick for ya!

 you make an awesome bow! thanks for all the info you shared with me in the past!!!!!



dave


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 24, 2009)

Dave, the CA is the only way I've found to seal the pores on the wenge.  Most other woods don't require it.  Your bows are looking great as well!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 24, 2009)

Marty that turned out awesome. Somebody going to be dang proud of that one. Color of the woods work very well together. Another fine looking bow.


----------



## pine nut (Nov 24, 2009)

That is really beautiful craftsmanship as well as a beautiful, functional work of art!


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 24, 2009)

Fine looking bow Marty, excellent craftsmanship!!!

Your workbench looks like mine...every now and then I have to force myself to take a break and clean up.

Dan


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 24, 2009)

thanks marty,

i had a problem in the past with some bocote risers, it's an oily wood and the finish would stay tacky for way to long. i bet your c.a. trick would help with that. i'll give it a try next time i use the bocote.

 when someone who has not built a bow themselves looks at the pictures of you finished bows, they see a great looking bow. having built bows myself, i see much more. i recognize all the unseen steps in your build along which are taken for granted. from the selection of the individual pieces of wood to the gathering of tools, forms,finishes, and gadgets needed to complete the process of bow building. i can see you have great attention to detail and take great pride in your craftmanship.

 anyone who is lucky enough to own and shoot your bows ,should be very proud to shoot such and excellent bow!

dave


----------

